# The Tank or SPSP



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Like everyone else, I am still dreaming of Blues, Specs, and Rock.
The reality sets in and I see Spot, Perch, and Croaker. (and I am ok with that)... So the big question is then SPSP or Tank. Is either of them producing more fish than the other? Has even a Blue been caught at either yet? Which one is catching the biggest croaker? Gotta go some where this weekend, already got permission from the warden.. I mean wife!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Well at SPSP you can hook up on some croakers and perch from what I've caught this past weekend. I've heard others there saying they've caught eel and skates. If you're lucky, you can catch a spot but no sight of blues from what I've heard or read of. And if anyone has caught a striper there within the last 1-2 weeks, I would be interested to know what the conditions were.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SurfMan....I'll pass up SPSP everytime for fish the Tank. The water is still a little cold in this portion of the bay for blues and specs. At the Tank there are still horse croakers to be caught along with rock. As the water warms you can expect to catch blues and specs along with the rock. By that time the croaker fishing will pretty much be done. They'll move back into the deeper waters of the bay. As of this morning at 0800 the water temp. at the Tank was 72.3*F. Once it consistantly stays above 75*F you can expect the blues and specs. There's going to be a bunch of us P&S folks fishing the Tank on the Cambridge side this Saturday morning so why don't you join us. You'll have a great time and catch some fish as well. I'm planning on getting there around 0800. 

Catman.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Tank this weekend*

Catman- It looks as though we will be there Fri night (all night) and stay through part of Sat morning. We will be fishing the cambridge side as well, hope to see all the P&S folk there. Tightlines!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SurfMan...If you see an guy with white hair and glasses pushing a big gray cart with rods sticking out that would be me. Hope to see you there. BTW, your VA saltwater license of good there.

Catman.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Does a Maryland Saltwater license work (or is permissable by law) in Virginia saltwater (chesapeake bay or Va Beach?)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sure does they are interchangeable. But you have to know the va laws still. Not the same as md laws on some fish.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey catman,I received my fish-in-mate jr. yesterday,will have it Sat.you keep on changing the time your going to be there,the last post you were going to be there at 9am now it's 8am what gives,if pull into the lot and see a Toyota Tundra(green) than i'm there some where and I won't forget your lunch,I'm planning on bringing(5) in case you don't get enough to eat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...Guess I can't wait to get there. Heck, I may wake up early Saturday before the birds and head for the Tank then. If you see a dark red Expedition in the lot you'll know I'm there. If I remember correctly FL FISHERMAN has a dark blue Ford Escape so look for that also. I'm going to have to look over your fish-n-mate. My cart is great on a hard surface but not worth a nickel in the sand. See you Saturday morning. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Close! Dark Green Escape. And you should hear me coming down the pier with my cart. I have to use earplugs pushing that baby. Has hard wheels not soft ones like you guys with the fishnmates.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

First post here, and usually spring/fall surf-fishing at AI. Ahh, but sprimg is over, and tourists have infiltrated the beach there, so looking for alternative and found this site. Live five minutes from Matapeake fishing pier (quite crowded) and about half an hour from Choptank. How 'bout some pros and cons of both locations, what's to be caught, and baits of choice? What type of rigs top and bottom, fish finders?

Lots of questions for the new guy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Matapeake is not a bad spot in spring for stripers. It is very shallow there and can get quite crowded. Choptank is pretty good year round. Right now at choptank they are getting some large croaker and occasional striper on livelining. In a couple weeks we should see some trout and some blues in that area too. If you live that close to the tank you are one lucky man. You should check it out. We will be having a get together this sat morning at the tank. Come on out and meet some people from the site. Should be entertaining!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Have to work from 9:00 am - 6:00pm. What time ya'll going to be there, which side Easton or Cambridge and about where, since I don't know what ya'll be looking like. What type of bait, squid, bloodworms, bunker? 

BTW, what's liveline?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

We should be on the cambridge side about 3/4 of the way down the pier. A lot of us are going to get there early and probably leave mid afternoon but I am sure there will be some diehards there till sun. Bait will be bloods, squid, peelers and live spot or perch. Livelining is the technique of using live spot or perch to catch rock or even trout. You put the bait out with a fishfinder rig aka drum rig and release drag or set clicker and let fish swim. When something takes it you will know. All you will hear is zzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggg! It works well and is very exciting when you get one on. Hope this helps.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

shaggy- if you should make and can find some peelers bring them too,the Rock hit them like a ton of bricks and the lg.croakers like the claws.If you should bump into Manayunk Jake(he's a pro on live lining) he'll show you how's it done.All I like hearing is singing reels,FISH ON!!!!!! 8(---) TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

oh yeah trigger I forgot that but you won't see me forget it sat!


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

So peelers are probably more productive than live lining spot or perch right now? Anglers (the dreaded!) always is out of peelers before the weekend, so where can you get them?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

SurfMan- just before the Kent Narrows bridge on the right there's a bait shop(Island Fishing & Hunting)(Peach colored roof) they sell peelers and BIG bloods-$4.45 a doz. and they open up at 5am and close at 7pm. Your Welcome


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is Kent Narrows bridge on the way to the tank?
Thanks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Joey gave me this. This guy is like a half mile away from choptank on left

Tommy's Sporting Goods, Inc.

He didn't close down, he moved his shop down the road a little bit. 

He's open 6 am - 8 pm 
except on Sunday 6 am - 10 am and 12:30pm - 4:00 pm 
and Wed 6 am - 6 pm

Give him a call (410) 228-3658


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah it is on the way to the tank if you are going east on 50 over baby bridge.


----------



## dj3 (May 25, 2001)

If thats the Tommy's at the Tank, he's in a small parking lot behind Rita's ice cream just as you come off the bridge on the Cambridge side.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup that is the one. The most recognizable thing there is the red overhang around the little shopping center it is in.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

SurfMan,

So we still on for this weekend, convinced the warden over here too! Decided on the Tank right? Not really trying to leave at 4 and sit in 4 hours of traffic though.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Wtrdog- that only happens on Sun. coming back from OC,we'll be there Sat. and maybe some people will stay till Sun. morning


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Were supposed to leave on Friday, doing the overnight thing. So we end up fighting the OC traffic


----------

